# Cooking with Shelburne Farms: Food and Stories from Vermont



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Cooking with Shelburne Farms: Food and Stories from Vermont by Shelburne Farms, Melissa Pasanen, Rick Gencarelli

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

